# Leupold BX-3 Mojave HD 8x42 Binos



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

$500 to a forum member.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35375659&cat=405


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump for the weekday members.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Price drop: $475 to a forum member.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35375659&cat=405


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

At what price would someone be interested in these? Looking to move them soon.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this not the same product? Just without the 200 dollar camo job?

http://www.tacticalwholesalers.com/Leupold-BX-3-Mojave-8x42mm-Roof-Blk-111766_p_440.html


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

No. That is the older, non-HD model. These are the brand new model 120904.

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-shoo...e-binoculars/bx-3-mojave-pro-guide-hd-8x42mm/


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Another bump. Trying to move these soon. Make me an offer.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thought I had these sold, but the buyer fell through. $475 obo to a forum member. Need to move soon as I just bought a spotter.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

These are sold.


----------

